
Rival powers jockey for the lead in hypersonic aircraft - misotaur
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-53598874
======
therockspush
initially glazed over the article looking for mentions of Boom or Aerion, then
i realized this was about hypersonic.

i didnt know hypersonic was like twice as super as supersonic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypersonic_speed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypersonic_speed)

